# Dying betta... can I ease his suffering?



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

My crowntail Drago is about a year and a half old, but he is a petstore fish, and he has reached the end of his life. He has not been eating for a few days now and has started turning pale in color. Today, he has not been able to haul himself off the bottom of the tank, and he has been "gasping" for most of the day. I have lowered the water level, but he simply cannot get off the bottom of the tank. Recently, I noticed him flipped over and lying on his back, gasping, his belly white.

I know Drago is dying, but I feel terrible that he is suffering. I don't know how to help ease his suffering. He has been hanging on all day, giving little spasmatic twitches from time to time but otherwise lying still and gasping. Any recommendations to help ease his final hours? I don't have the stomach to euthanize him...


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi there,

I am sorry to hear about your poor boy are you sure that he is actually dying or is there a chance that he is ill with some disease? pet store bettas can easily live from 2-3 years but granted not all of them survive that long. Maybe if you posted a photo we could be sure that it is actually the end and not just the bad stages of an illness that can be medicated.

If indeed the poor guy is dying clove oil is a very humane way to euthanaise. I am vegan and could not hurt an animal if my life depended on it but I have used clove oil to euthanaise dying fish that were in pain and suffering. Granted I have not used it on a betta because I become too attached to them individually and cannot let go of the possibility of survival until they actually die but I was just trying to explain how peaceful clove oil is.

You buy it from the chemist, think it costs something like $8-$12 for a bottle that will last ages. It is used in humans to relieve tooth ache. It can be used as an anesthetic and keeps fish under anesthetic for approx 8 minutes with three drops of clove oil. An overdose euthanaises the fish, much the same as a vet euthanaises an animal with an overdose of anesthetic. 

Anyhow if you did decide to use it you put your fish in a container with about a gallon of water and add three drops of clove oil. This will send the fish to sleep. Then in five minutes add 2-3 more drops and continue to do so every five minutes until your little fish has passed on. Ensure that you do add the drops at five minute intervals as adding too much at once is an irritant to the fish and will cause extreme stress, however when done correctly the fish will seemingly drift peacefully off to sleep and never wake up just like when the vet euthanaises an animal.

It is completely up to you what you decide, not everyone is comfortable with euthanaising a betta, I have used clove oil on guppies and tetras that were dying and I do value their lives just as much as a bettas, it is just I find myself more emotionally involved with my bettas. Anyhow good luck with what you decide, if you decide against euthanaisia then keep his tank clean and warm and maybe add some stress coat or Indian almond leaf to his water which will keep him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply veggiegirl.

Yeah, I'm sure he's dying. I've had fish for a couple years now and I recognize the signs, plus Drago has always been a healthy fish. I checked his water parameters and they are spot on where they are supposed to be, plus he really has no symptoms except that he can't really seem to move very well and he seems to be gasping for breath. I am actually not sure he is still alive as I type this... I haven't seen his gills move for a while, and they were heaving before.

The little guy is pale and on his side in the tank (somehow he shifted from being flat on his back to on his side with a bit of thrashing). I don't have any IAL, but I use naturally fallen and dried oak leaves from my oak tree in the backyard (recommended to me by OldFishLady). I just feel bad because he seems like he is suffering and I don't know how to help him. Clove oil isn't really an option at 2 am. 

I am thinking he will pass on tonight if he hasn't already. I was just hoping to be able to ease his suffering a little before he died.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh I am in Australia so it wasn't 2am here when I wrote this sorry didn't think of the time difference. Well the oak leaves probably help with stress like IAL so I would recommend putting one in his tank, maybe add some stress coat if you have any. Apart from that just keep him warm and quiet and that is really all you can do. Poor boy, sorry this is happening, I know how much it sucks to have to watch them die slowly and uncomfortably. One of my older crowntails passe from dropsy a month ago and it was a slow heartbreaking process, poor boy took a few days to go and I couldn't get to town for clove oil (don't know if I could have bought myself to use it even if I had it) but I wished I could have at least added some Epsom Salts to his tank to ease his bloating.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

That's okay, different parts of the world make things tricky. 

I am shocked and dismayed that he hasn't passed yet. He looked like he might have been dead when I woke up, but I woke late and had to rush out the door to work. Then I ended up working overtime and when I got home, I was expecting to fish him out of the tank and take care of things. Nope. He had moved a little. He still looks horrible, pale and gasping, laying on his side, but he is alive. I dunno what to do... Thinking about euthanizing him makes me tear up, I couldn't do that to Drago. I guess I will keep waiting and let him pass naturally.

This is heartbreaking... :'(


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I know how terrible you feel..... and I wanted to let you know my thoughts are with you I hope he passes peacefully for you and him soon. It is unbelievable how strong those little fish are to hang on for so long....... I think Secret lived for a few months with dropsy and in the end when he got really bad and was dying he held on for 4 or 5 days I hope poor Drago passes more quickly.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The clove oil really isn't too bad vs the long suffering. The fact that it's taking so long makes me wonder if you couldn't treat him though. If you want to find some they might sell it at Whole Foods or health food store.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts, guys. Drago just passed, and he seems peaceful now.

I know it's stupid, but I'm sitting over here crying. He was a good fish, always dancing for treats, and I'm going to miss him. But I am glad he is no longer suffering.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

awww sorry for your loss, I know it is sad but at least he is at peace now. It isn't silly that you are crying, just means that you are a wonderful caring person. Drago was lucky to have someone that cared about him so much


----------

